
Insight – Open-Source Real-Mode DOS Disassembler/Debugger - peter_d_sherman
http://www.bttr-software.de/products/insight/
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Insight is a very small debugger for analyzing real-mode DOS programs. It
features an i80486 disassembler, an i8086 assembler, 'Trace into' and 'Step
over' functions, simple breakpoint handling, extended code or data navigation,
simple color-highlighting, and a nice menu-driven interface comparable to
Borland's Turbo Debugger."

I tested it with DOSBox 0.74-3...

Based on my rudimentary testing, it looks like it works great!

Compared to Turbo Debugger, it's open source.

Compared to OllyDbg or IDA Pro -- it's simple and compact (33KB .COM file, no
dependencies nor library files needed, and it runs in DOS/DOSBox without any
monkeying with the higher level host operating system...)

VirusTotal reports it as being completely clean.

And it's open source!

Quite possibly it's the perfect complement to FASM for DOS/DOSBox
programming...

